# Bindings For Neversummer SL



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux SF45 :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride both the Union SL and Atlas and both would suit this board well. 

I currently covet the Union Team Atlas with carbon infused baseplate (the SuperPro) for my all mountain board. It's the same as the SL with a stiffer highback. I'd recommend that over all.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Burton Cartels - had these on my SL and they pair really well. I currently have last years Cartels on my Phoenix. They are a good all around binding.

Raiden Phantoms - My buddy has these on his Phoenix. I've only rode them a few times but I was very impressed with how comfortable and cushioned they are. I'm a big fan of the air bags.

Union SL - I currently have these on my Cobra. I've never been a Union guy but figured I'd try em out this year. They are very responsive without being very stiff.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I rock a pair of K2 Forumlas on mine and they go great :thumbsup:


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't used Flux or Union.

Do the Cartels have the loosening traits like my missions do?

I'm not familiar with the new term of "canting". From what I understand - it is either built into the baseplate of the binding or done through a foam that forms to the legs - giving each foot a slight angle to help the knees?

Is it worth to go after a binding with this?

(Sidenote - I'm also considering a NS Cobra, which combines the proto and SL - so the bindings may go on that board too, but since it is so similar, it should work just the same as with bindings for the SL)


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

chatyak said:


> I'm not familiar with the new term of "canting". From what I understand - it is either built into the baseplate of the binding or done through a foam that forms to the legs - giving each foot a slight angle to help the knees?
> 
> Is it worth to go after a binding with this?


I personally like canting, helps with my feet (get really bad pains) and just makes it more 'natural' and lets me have a wider stance. The K2 Formulas for instance I believe are 3degrees canted (correct me if I'm wrong?) and its the foam footbed that gives it the canting, on the formulas at least.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of my top contenders:

K2 Company IPO

Burton Cartel or Malavita

Flux DMCC/Light


My '12 Malvitas are doing great, pretty much cannot tell they are there. They weigh nothing and the straps are just perfect.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I ride both the Union SL and Atlas and both would suit this board well.
> 
> I currently covet the Union Team Atlas with carbon infused baseplate (the SuperPro) for my all mountain board. It's the same as the SL with a stiffer highback. I'd recommend that over all.


Atlases would be rad for your riding style chatty.

Extremo, not to thread jack, but I'm not certain taht the team atlas/super pro have carbon infused baseplates. 

I think it's just an atlas with cool colors and a team highback.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

phony_stark said:


> Atlases would be rad for your riding style chatty.
> 
> Extremo, not to thread jack, but I'm not certain taht the team atlas/super pro have carbon infused baseplates.
> 
> I think it's just an atlas with cool colors and a team highback.


It looks like you're right. I thought I had read they were the same baseplate as this years charger but I just found a product description that says it's just the Stage II baseplate. That's disappointing.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a Legacy, the wide SL. 

I went with the Burton Cartels but was seriously considering the K2 Formulas.

The Cartels have auto-canting, not the traditional canted footbeds. Basically the instep of the footbed is made of softer material that gives more than the outside edge of the footbeds. I like them and find them super comfortable.

I do find myself tightening the forward foot binding after a bunch of runs, literally just one click of the ratchet every few hours on the ankle and toe cap. Nothing crazy.


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

I think the main problem with my bindings (07/09 missions) that I found was that even with adjusting both the buckle and the side option on the straps, it still wasn't tight enough... it was as far as it can go but I still found some "wiggle". They are a medium binding.


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Flux SF45 :thumbsup:


I've seen Flux advertised since the days of the Technical Difficulties video back around 2000 - but never really saw anyone or knew anyone with them. They look decent. The problem is being able to test them with my boot. Kind of limited to what's around.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ah, I don't know you'll be able to figure that one out unless you try them at the store with your boots. I don't have that issue with the large Cartels and size 12 DC Judges.


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I ride both the Union SL and Atlas and both would suit this board well.
> 
> I currently covet the Union Team Atlas with carbon infused baseplate (the SuperPro) for my all mountain board. It's the same as the SL with a stiffer highback. I'd recommend that over all.


Can you notice a real major difference between the highback of the SL and Atlas? One is about $30-$40 more.


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> ah, I don't know you'll be able to figure that one out unless you try them at the store with your boots. I don't have that issue with the large Cartels and size 12 DC Judges.


Hmm alright. I'll see what models are in the stores around here and go from there. I know one place as the SL and Atlas from Union. Think another shop here carries the cartels.... time to check. Not sure on the other brands if they are carried.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

The Rome 390 Boss works great with the SL too. Don't know if it's the best option don't have anything to compare to but feels good in every way.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Slush Puppie said:


> The Rome 390 Boss works great with the SL too. Don't know if it's the best option don't have anything to compare to but feels good in every way.


I found the Rome 390 BOSS worked well with the SL for a mix of park and freeride, but got rid of them because the toecap didn't fit my boot (Nitro) well and kept sliding off. I ended up switching to a pair of Burton CO2s and I like them (there are a little bit stiffer though, and I generally like more responsive gear as before the 390 BOSS I had a pair of Burton C60s on it).


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Not had too much problem with the toe strap slipping because I found that I way prefer the feel rocking them over the top rather than cap and have worn them mostly like that. More responsive, completely comfortable and works well with my foot shape.


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it worth it spending the money on new bindings versus my current ones? I'm trying to save a bit of cash... not sure if the upgrade of $250 is worth it from my 2008 Burton Missions to a newer set. :dizzy:

My options are limited. I like the idea of auto-canting, however I'd have to spend $300 on burton cartels in Canada. I can get a set of Union SLs or Atlas for around $260.


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> If your Missions are still in good shape, they should be a pretty decent match for the SL. The SL is such a great "middle of the road" board and is so versatile that you really can get away with damn near anything. I just personally don't like putting a super stiff binding on a softer flexing board; tends to make it very touch at higher speeds.


A stiffer binding makes things sketchy at high speed? Is this because you cannot "feel" the board the same way?


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Its not that really. Its like driving a car very sensitive power steering at very high 100 MPH plus speeds. The stiff binding transfers more of your movements directly to the board which makes it very responsive. When you are going fast on a board, all of your body movements have a lot more affect on board performance. So, if you have a fairly soft board; especially torsionally, a stiff binding will make the control very very touchy. It becomes extremely easy to oversteer.


Good explanation. Thank you. Also sent you a PM some time ago - check your inbox :laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

chatyak said:


> Can you notice a real major difference between the highback of the SL and Atlas? One is about $30-$40 more.


Yeah the difference is noticeable. With the atlas the highback twists evenly both ways. On the SL the highback twists inward easier and is more rigid outwards and makes a good combo of comfort and response.


----------



## chatyak (Dec 24, 2012)

After much debate.... I ended up with this setup.... just thought I'd share:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/52674-neversummer-sl-you-tell-me-7.html#post563980


----------

